# "Burping" Toilet



## GeorgeD (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi All,
I have a client that is complaining about a toilet that, when flushed and for lack of a better word, 'burps' and shoots water out of the bowl. Doesn't have every time, but at its worst water (sometimes soiled) can splash onto the floor. We ran into this a year or so ago with another client and it was determined that it was a bad casting of the bowl, but that was right at installation. This toilet has been in place for several years and it seems to be just starting to happen now.
Have any of you run into this before???
thanks,
George.


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

Burping is usually a indicator to much food (or waste) was consumed. Tell the h/o to double or even triple flush during feeding. Then post a proper intro.....


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Your "client" huh?.........


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

GeorgeD said:


> 'burps' and shoots water out of the bowl. Doesn't have every time, but at its worst water (sometimes soiled) can splash onto the floor. .


When would water in a toilet not be "soiled" when you flush it? 

Ponder on that then post an intro..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Leave some for me...


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Look for the vents out the roof. When you find them cap em off. It will build pressure behind the flush and help it go down.


----------



## GeorgeD (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi All, 
Yes, they are my clients..  I appreciate the humor, but does anybody have any useful advice? Have you run into this before??
thanks.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

GeorgeD said:


> Hi All,
> Yes, they are my clients.. I appreciate the humor, but does anybody have any useful advice? Have you run into this before??
> thanks.


All the times.... call a real plumber


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

George

Originally Posted by slickrick
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

dclarke said:


> Look for the vents out the roof. When you find them cap em off. It will build pressure behind the flush and help it go down.


Fo sho...

Make the doody twinkle


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Indeed it is an issue with the molding of the china piece. I have came across this many times with clients before. To solve this problem you either buy a new toilet or drill a quarter inch hole in the trap of the bowl. Hope this helps


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

To me sounds like a venting problem


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh no, we are venting just fine, thanks.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This forum is for plumbing professionals only. Do-it-yourselfers are not permitted to join. The forum does not condone or encourage anyone who isn't properly trained in the plumbing trade to attempt to repair, alter, extend, design or install any plumbing, gas, vent, sewer, medical gas, drain, septic, water line, or any other plumbing systems. Thank you.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thread closed.


----------

